# Just bought a Vacation Village AP-kissimee



## irish122970 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I just purchased a deeded timeshare through ebay for annual usage of 74,000rci points with a MF of $768. Closing fees and all associated fees paid by seller and I was only responsible for winning bid ($11) and MF (2014) and rci  new member enrollment/point transfer ($222). I feel this is a good deal and if I could get some input that would be great. The question I have is what do I receive in the mail from the resort (ie. signed and finalized original copy of free and clear deed) and also what does rci send me in the mail (ie. members card or a book with all resorts etc.)

I just joined the forums so any input or guidance would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 23, 2013)

irish122970 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased a deeded timeshare through ebay for annual usage of 74,000rci points with a MF of $768. Closing fees and all associated fees paid by seller and I was only responsible for winning bid ($11) and MF (2014) and rci  new member enrollment/point transfer ($222). I feel this is a good deal and if I could get some input that would be great. The question I have is what do I receive in the mail from the resort (ie. signed and finalized original copy of free and clear deed) and also what does rci send me in the mail (ie. members card or a book with all resorts etc.)
> 
> ...



Hi, first congratulations for finding us and purchasing resale... two smart decisions already.

That level of points is a pretty nice package for the MF and not having a bite at the front end helps. My first TS was also an RCI trader with similar points/fee ratio. If you're like me, it will take awhile to learn the ins and outs of how to get the most out of your membership.

With RCI, the biggest gotcha is you can't avoid an exchange fee. On the plus side, there are many last call and extra vacations opportunities that will allow you to really maximimize the use of your points (or not use any points at all, essentially just paying the exchange fee when they have their $199 sales). 

It does take time for all the transfer documentation to get to the right place and your RCI account to get set up. My best advice there is just to check in periodically with your closing company to make sure everything is on track, and once you find out the info has been sent to RCI, to check in with them as well. 60-90 days is a typical timeframe and I believe my first one took longer than that.


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> Hi, first congratulations for finding us and purchasing resale... two smart decisions already.
> 
> That level of points is a pretty nice package for the MF and not having a bite at the front end helps. My first TS was also an RCI trader with similar points/fee ratio. If you're like me, it will take awhile to learn the ins and outs of how to get the most out of your membership.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bigrob I appreciate your help and info. I have done a lot of research prior to purchasing this and I hope it all pans out. One more question I have is if I use my points for my home resort VVAP will I be charged the rci exchange fee or is it only if I use my points outside of my home resort? I am hoping to have this sale completed and transferred to go on vacation in mid March 2014 but I may be cutting it close with finding available accommodations.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 23, 2013)

irish122970 said:


> Thanks Bigrob I appreciate your help and info. I have done a lot of research prior to purchasing this and I hope it all pans out. One more question I have is if I use my points for my home resort VVAP will I be charged the rci exchange fee or is it only if I use my points outside of my home resort? I am hoping to have this sale completed and transferred to go on vacation in mid March 2014 but I may be cutting it close with finding available accommodations.



HOME RESORT booking window is 12 months out - $40 exchange fee. Book outside that 12 months window - full exchange fee. Learn to plan really well if that is YOUR PREFERRED resort stay.


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 23, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> HOME RESORT booking window is 12 months out - $40 exchange fee. Book outside that 12 months window - full exchange fee. Learn to plan really well if that is YOUR PREFERRED resort stay.



Thanks, is there a formula on how I calculate my TPU on this TS that is worth 74,000 points in floating red weeks with MF of $768?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2013)

*(Formerly) New Owners Of Vacation Village At Parkway.*

The official recorded deed comes from the closing services agency, not the timeshare resort.  We received ours pronto (i.e., within a few weeks).  It was delivered electronically, as I recall, not on paper.  (Who'd a-thunk?)

All we got from Vacation Village At Parkway (a week or so after that) is a form letter acknowledging our newly established ownership & welcoming us as owners.  We keep that with the deed because it has contract numbers & unit-week designations, etc., that might be useful for reference some time in the future, I don't know. 

From RCI, we got a glossy catalog-style book listing all the affiliated timeshares region by region.  It's nice to have & sometimes semi-useful, even though most of our interactions with RCI are via internet. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 23, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> The official recorded deed comes from the closing services agency, not the timeshare resort.  We received ours pronto (i.e., within a few weeks).  It was delivered electronically, as I recall, not on paper.  (Who'd a-thunk?)
> 
> All we got from Vacation Village At Parkway (a week or so after that) is a form letter acknowledging our newly established ownership & welcoming us as owners.  We keep that with the deed because it has contract numbers & unit-week designations, etc., that might be useful for reference some time in the future, I don't know.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's good to here because I was hoping I would receive some official deed documentation which serves as confirmation of transfer and specifics. I also like the idea of the glossy catalogue instead of printing out 180 coloured pages of all affiliated resorts..lol


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 23, 2013)

AwayWeGo, what have your MF increases been annually over the years you have had with Vacation Village....5% increase/year roughly?


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 23, 2013)

The increases were minimal, $15 or less, if I recall each of the last two years.  If you want the TPU, post what week and I can figure it out.  Chances are it is best to keep it in points for better bang for the buck!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2013)

*Zippity-Doodah.*




irish122970 said:


> AwayWeGo, what have your MF increases been annually over the years you have had with Vacation Village....5% increase/year roughly?


We bought a triennial (worth 30*,*833 points every year).  It came with free closing & free resort transfer, & free points (i.e., paid-ahead maintenance fees).  Our next maintenance fee payment will be our 1st. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 23, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> We bought a triennial (worth 30*,*833 points every year).  It came with free closing & free resort transfer, & free points (i.e., paid-ahead maintenance fees).  Our next maintenance fee payment will be our 1st.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Looks like a great deal...

This is the one I purchase so it looks like my point allotment floating other than a 2 bedroom lock-out in week 7 - 17, 25 - 33 and 51 - 52. 

Can I determine the TPU based on this or is it based on a single specific week?

Vacation Village at Parkway*-*#4940				
Bed		1	2	1
Bath		1	2	1
Kitchen		P	F	F
Max Occ.		4	8	4
Priv Occ.		4	8	4
Region		FLOR	FLOR	FLOR
Week	Nights			
1 - 4	Weekly	25,500	55,500	30,000
5 - 6	Weekly	34,000	74,000	40,000
7 - 17	Weekly	42,500	92,500	50,000
18 - 19	Weekly	25,500	55,500	30,000
20 - 24	Weekly	34,000	74,000	40,000
25 - 33	Weekly	42,500	92,500	50,000
34 - 47	Weekly	34,000	74,000	40,000
48 - 50	Weekly	25,500	55,500	30,000
51 - 52	Weekly	42,500	92,500	50,000


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 23, 2013)

You are in the RCI POINTS system --- not the RCI WEEKS system which is where TPUs are. Two different exchange systems. There is NO DIRECT relationship or transfer determination. You can ALSWAY opt out of RCI Points and your week/ownership would become RCI Weeks (with TPUs). But to convert it back into RCI POINTS if would cost YOU as much as several thousand dollars.

I own at the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort - both RCI Points units and RCI Weeks units. I can trade the RCI Weeks units with either RCI or International Interval. I get preference in RCI Points with other VRI Resorts and get the reduced exchange fee back into FLBR. But I can not deposit my RCI Points weeks into II.

And for both RCI Weeks & Points, you must determine the MFs ratios for WHAT YOU OWN.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2013)

*Not Sure Why You're Asking About TPU.*




irish122970 said:


> Can I determine the TPU based on this or is it based on a single specific week?


Vacation Village At Parkway started before RCI rolled out its points system.  The 1st few years of sales were straight weeks.  Trading power of straight weeks is expressed as Trading Power Units -- TPUs.  TPU numbers, which are out in the open now, originally were kept hidden, adding much uncertainty to the RCI timeshare exchange game by contrast with the current system. 

After RCI added its points system, Vacation Village At Parkway (formerly in RCI Weeks) switched to RCI Points.  While newly sold units were in RCI Points, units that were sold before the timeshare joined RCI Points remained in RCI Weeks.  Meanwhile, the resort's sales operation offered existing straight-weeks owners the opportunity to convert their units to points -- but only for big bux.  

Some owners converted, others hung in with straight weeks.  Today, Vacation Village At Parkway has lots of points owners plus plenty of straight weeks owners. 

Weeks & points & TPUs are all _mox nix_ for owners who just use their own paid-for deeded time.  Points & TPUs come into play only for exchange reservations at other people's timeshares via RCI Weeks & RCI Points.  

Straight weeks at Vacation Village At Parkway are all red season.  I suppose (but I don't know for sure) that the TPU values of Vacation Village At Parkway units vary according to the demand gradations within RCI's red season. 

2BR points units at Vacation Village At Parkway are worth 92*,*500 points or 74*,*000 points or 55*,*500 points per year, depending on demand season.  Maintenance fees are all the same irrespective of points value.  (For straight weeks units at that timeshare, maintenance fees are likewise all the same _mox nix_.) 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  It took us a while to catch on about those 3 different points values for Vacation Village At Parkway 2BR units.  We bought a triennial worth 18*,*500 points annually (55*,*500 points per use year).  Then we noticed that some Vacation Village At Parkway units are worth more points for the same maintenance fee amount, so we bought another triennial worth 24*,*667 points annually (74*,*000 points per use year).  When we spied another triennial worth 30*,*833 points per year (92*,*500 points per use year), we bought that 1 also & gave away the other 2.  All 3 triennials were from eBay & they were all so cheap that to us it made more sense to give away the 2 lower points units for nothing than to try to sell'm for next to nothing.  Live & learn, eh?   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 24, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Vacation Village At Parkway started before RCI rolled out its points system.  The 1st few years of sales were straight weeks.  Trading power of straight weeks is expressed as Trading Power Units -- TPUs.  TPU numbers, which are out in the open now, originally were kept hidden, adding much uncertainty to the RCI timeshare exchange game by contrast with the current system.
> 
> After RCI added its points system, Vacation Village At Parkway (formerly in RCI Weeks) switched to RCI Points.  While newly sold units were in RCI Points, units that were sold before the timeshare joined RCI Points remained in RCI Weeks.  Meanwhile, the resort's sales operation offered existing straight-weeks owners the opportunity to convert their units to points -- but only for big bux.
> 
> ...



Does the triennial mean you can only use the home resort every three years and you can use rci exchange for the yearly point values to vacay each year? or are you limited to vacation every three years regardless of home resort or exchange. I was looking at a great deal for a triennial with points but me and my family vacation each year and I did not want to be limited to only vacationing every 3 years.


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 24, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Vacation Village At Parkway started before RCI rolled out its points system.  The 1st few years of sales were straight weeks.  Trading power of straight weeks is expressed as Trading Power Units -- TPUs.  TPU numbers, which are out in the open now, originally were kept hidden, adding much uncertainty to the RCI timeshare exchange game by contrast with the current system.
> 
> After RCI added its points system, Vacation Village At Parkway (formerly in RCI Weeks) switched to RCI Points.  While newly sold units were in RCI Points, units that were sold before the timeshare joined RCI Points remained in RCI Weeks.  Meanwhile, the resort's sales operation offered existing straight-weeks owners the opportunity to convert their units to points -- but only for big bux.
> 
> ...



When you say you gave them away, was that a costly and difficult thing to do? ie. closing costs, transfer fees etc. or did the new owner cover those costs. Just curious that, if in the future, I decide to buy something different it would be nice to know the process.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 24, 2013)

*Triennial Is As Triennial Does.*




irish122970 said:


> Does the triennial mean you can only use the home resort every three years and you can use rci exchange for the yearly point values to vacay each year? or are you limited to vacation every three years regardless of home resort or exchange. I was looking at a great deal for a triennial with points but me and my family vacation each year and I did not want to be limited to only vacationing every 3 years.


Triennial means that if we wanted to go to our own deeded & paid-for time at Vacation Village At Parkway, we could only do that 1 year out of every 3.  

Because it's points, however, triennial means we get 1/3 of our unit's points value every year.  We can do points-based exchanges any time we want (just so we have enough points _and_ just so a timeshare we want to go to is available for the time we want to go there).  

By contrast, biennial units at Vacation Village At Parkway deliver all the points in the owner's use year & zero points in the in-between years.  Why?  Easy.  RCI Points allows owners to roll over last year's points & to borrow ahead on next year's points, effectively making the actual time when the points are added to the owner's RCI Points account _mox nix_. 

We like staying at Vacation Village At Parkway, but we always use other people's units & never our own.  Plus, we always take the points instead of direct use of our own paid-for time.

As a practical matter, when we get our points & how many of'm we get does not affect when we go on timeshare vacations.  That's because we seldom do straight-points exchanges.  Instead, we go with _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ timeshare reservations, also _Extra Vacation Getaways_ if those happen to be on sale.  

We have enjoyed week-long stays at Vacation Village At Parkway 3 times now, never using our own points.  Twice we went on _Last Call_.  We went once on _Extra Vacation Getaway_. 



irish122970 said:


> When you say you gave them away, was that a costly and difficult thing to do? ie. closing costs, transfer fees etc. or did the new owner cover those costs. Just curious that, if in the future, I decide to buy something different it would be nice to know the process.


Giving away 2 Vacation Village triennial points units turned out to be relatively simple.  We offered'm via free giveaway ad at Kijiji Dot Com (now renamed eBay Classfieds) -- no charge for advertising on that site.   Our ad got flagged because free is not really free when it comes to timeshares (because of closing costs, etc.).  So we readvertised the giveaways at $1 & soon got takers -- the same taker for both, as it turned out.  Not only that, the recipient paid closing costs & resort transfer fees.  Is this a great country or what?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 24, 2013)

On my recent purchase should I request an estoppel letter? also, I noticed that no rci points transfer form was sent with the other paperwork. I have paid for it but should I request it be completed by myself and the seller or is it something that the closing company will take care of with the deed transfer?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 24, 2013)

Seller needs to fill it out and sign it.


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 24, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Seller needs to fill it out and sign it.



do I need to sign it also?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 24, 2013)

*Paying For RCI Points Membership & Points-Timeshare Transfer.*




irish122970 said:


> do I need to sign it also?


Yes. 

Plus, you need to send a check to RCI Points (along with your completed & signed application, already signed by the seller) covering (a) membership dues & (b) the fee for putting your newly bought points timeshare into your new RCI Points account. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Smokatoke (Nov 25, 2013)

irish122970 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased a deeded timeshare through ebay for annual usage of 74,000rci points with a MF of $768. Closing fees and all associated fees paid by seller and I was only responsible for winning bid ($11) and MF (2014) and rci  new member enrollment/point transfer ($222). I feel this is a good deal and if I could get some input that would be great. The question I have is what do I receive in the mail from the resort (ie. signed and finalized original copy of free and clear deed) and also what does rci send me in the mail (ie. members card or a book with all resorts etc.)
> 
> ...



I like the price you paid, but points to MF could have been a little better. You are right at the threshold of a penny a point ratio which is considered standard for a good property. I own within Vacation Village as well but pay 700 for 98k in points. Consider yourself ahead of the game though since your investment is next to zero and you get vacations forever 

Read here daily is my advice. I am almost one year in, on my 5th vacation with two more coming which is capped of by Maui. Wouldnt have figured it all out unless i had TUG.


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am learning new things everyday being on TUG and it is a great site. I was under the impression that all the MF were the same for owners at VV. How do you find the accommodations at vacation village? if I called in January for accommodations for march do you think they would have availability?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 25, 2013)

*Resort Fees & Resort Reservations.*




irish122970 said:


> I was under the impression that all the MF were the same for owners at VV.


Maintenance fees are all the same.  

Points values differ according to demand season (55*,*500 & 74*,*000 & 92*,*500).



irish122970 said:


> How do you find the accommodations at vacation village?


We always get our Vacation Village At Parkway reservations via RCI Dot Com.  

We never call the resort for reservations.  

The accommodations themselves are fine. 

"A" units have king bedrooms, large bathrooms, jacuzzi tubs, complete kitchens, dining areas, large living rooms, 2 TVs.  

"B" units have queen bedrooms, spacious bathrooms, mini-kitchens, small dining areas, smallish living rooms, 2 TVs.  

"A" & "B" units are both equipped with washer-dryers.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 29, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Maintenance fees are all the same.
> 
> Points values differ according to demand season (55*,*500 & 74*,*000 & 92*,*500).
> 
> ...



So I just received the estoppel letter today and also the RCI weeks transfer application. The timeshare I purchased says it is 74,000 annual points so why are they sending me the weeks transfer application? 

should it be the points transfer app?

Also what should I be looking for on the estoppel letter?

It shows that it is a fixed week 22 but it also states that it is a points account.

should it not say how many annual points are included on the letter?

Also it has an area for load and mortgage information which has a "yes" or "no" check box. None of them are checked, should the "No" be checked?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a VV@P triennial, that was in the points system. As time went on and I learned a little more about RCI points I decided to stop paying and let the week revert back to a straight week (every three years)

I have a choice to either use my week, or to deposit it to RCI, I routinely break the lockoff into two one bedrooms, and deposit them seperately for a total of about 40 TPU.

I live only 3 hours from Orlando and VV@P takes my dogs. My wife and I will go there with the dogs, when we can get a one bedroom for 5 TPU (often).  So I get 8 weeks for the one $750 mf plus 8 exchange fees. That works out to about $300 a week plus their fee for the dogs

VV@P is a big place and we dog owners get put in the oldest buildings, and even these are quite nice..not 5 star quality but a solid 3 I think. I cant speak to the newer units. They are still building here and they are renovating the older stuff.  Everything here is a 2 bedroom lockoff,   but they are not all the same..They have A, B and C units.. The lockoffs are either an AB or an AC.  The C's are bigger and better than the B's (B's dont have full kitchens for example)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 29, 2013)

*Timeshare Deeds Can Outlast Timeshare Points Membership.*




irish122970 said:


> It shows that it is a fixed week 22 but it also states that it is a points account.


Each points timeshare unit is still tied to a particular underlying deeded week.  If the owner drops out of the points system for any reason, the timeshare week ownership keeps on going regardless.

Even though the timeshare week itself is deeded, the terms by which it operates within the RCI Points system are governed by the agreement between the timeshare owner & RCI, which is spelled out in the fine print that goes with the RCI Points membership.  

The timeshare resort, by its affiliation with RCI Points, likewise agrees to participate in RCI's points system. 

I am not familiar with the ins & outs of estoppel letters & timeshare closing procedures, etc. -- just 1 more reason I rely on timeshare closing service agencies for all that sort of thing.  

Because it's a points unit, however, I would expect your RCI membership application to specify RCI Points & not RCI Weeks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 30, 2013)

Under points information on the estoppel it says points account "Yes" is selected but it does not have the number of points entered in the "points available per year" area. should I be concerned and have it amended or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2013)

*That's Above My Pay Grade.*




irish122970 said:


> Under points information on the estoppel it says points account "Yes" is selected but it does not have the number of points entered in the "points available per year" area. should I be concerned and have it amended or am I just being paranoid?


Details like that are why we get professional timeshare closing service agencies to handle estoppel & deed preparation & deed recording & resort transfer & all that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 30, 2013)

This is through resort closing inc. and I think they are reputable from what I have read.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2013)

*That's A Relief.*




irish122970 said:


> This is through resort closing inc. and I think they are reputable from what I have read.


I'm guessing that means there is nothing to worry about.  

Just call'm up with any questions or concerns you may have & they'll take care of it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 30, 2013)

On the weeks side, if deposited separately, you can get 45 TPU.  Pretty good, but I think there is more value in staying on the points side.


----------



## irish122970 (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree I would like to stay with points because of the flexibility with shorter vacations and also access to points and weeks exchanges.


----------



## irish122970 (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I stay at other resorts (dvc and non dvc) in the Orlando area or am I limited to the 30 mile rule


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2013)

*Points Are Points.*




irish122970 said:


> Can I stay at other resorts (dvc and non dvc) in the Orlando area or am I limited to the 30 mile rule


No limits that I'm aware of except DVC (Disney timeshares -- shux upon'm).   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Dec 1, 2013)

So I would not be able to have accommodations at AKL or Wilderness L?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 1, 2013)

*All Timeshares Are Equal.  (But Some Are More Equal Than Others.)*




irish122970 said:


> So I would not be able to have accommodations at AKL or Wilderness L?


Not if they're Disney timeshares. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## irish122970 (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh well, the places I can stay are a lot bigger and a lot nicer anyways.lol


----------



## irish122970 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, I just received the official deed today with my name on it. It has only took 15 days from purchase by snownsun4ever until receiving deed in hand. This has been a very quick transfer in my opinion. Also, Lurah from resort closings inc. has been great to deal with from the start. Just thought I would share...


----------



## irish122970 (Dec 8, 2013)

Now that I have received the deed, how long does it typically take for VVAP to accept ownership into their system and send me a welcome package? also what is the typical time frame for me to receive my RCI membership information?
Anxious to book a vacation....any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 8, 2013)

irish122970 said:


> Now that I have received the deed, how long does it typically take for VVAP to accept ownership into their system and send me a welcome package? also what is the typical time frame for me to receive my RCI membership information?
> Anxious to book a vacation....any help would be appreciated.



I have two of these and I don't recall a "welcome package" of any kind, unless of course you consider the mf bill to be a welcome package


----------



## irish122970 (Dec 8, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I have two of these and I don't recall a "welcome package" of any kind, unless of course you consider the mf bill to be a welcome package



So, how would I know everything is setup with VVAP and RCI (do I just keep calling them to find out)?
And roughly how long does it take for it to be setup with VVAP and RCI?


----------



## irish122970 (Jan 11, 2014)

It is now 5 weeks from the time the paperwork was sent to the resort and they still show the timeshare in the previous owners name and they say no transfer paperwork has been received. What should be my next course of action, contact the closing company?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Vacation Village*



ronparise said:


> I have two of these and I don't recall a "welcome package" of any kind, unless of course you consider the mf bill to be a welcome package


A little OT, but is Vacation Village a good trader? I see 4 or five on E Bay  now.  Thanks.


----------



## boyblue (Jan 12, 2014)

irish122970 said:


> It is now 5 weeks from the time the paperwork was sent to the resort and they still show the timeshare in the previous owners name and they say no transfer paperwork has been received. What should be my next course of action, contact the closing company?
> Any help would be appreciated.



It shouldn't be long now for you to be owner of record (I'd guess days) but the RCI points account takes a while.  Although the most economical course is for you to use points, or purchase through Extra Vacations (because the resort is so large there's always availability) - worse case is that if your RCI account isn't set up in time, you can book your week through VVP.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 12, 2014)

irish122970 said:


> It is now 5 weeks from the time the paperwork was sent to the resort and they still show the timeshare in the previous owners name and they say no transfer paperwork has been received. What should be my next course of action, contact the closing company?
> Any help would be appreciated.



If the resort has no record of receiving the paperwork that is a problem.  You need to get on the closing company ASAP.  Ask them when they sent it and have them contact the resort again.  They should have proof of delivery either of electronic documents or paper.  If it is the resorts fault, (they can provide proof that it was delivered timely), the resort should expedite any transfer process.  If it is the closing companies fault (they probably won't admit it), the need to get the documents to the resort ASAP, apologize to you, and beg, or plead the resort to do their best to speed things along.

Your RCI account can take 4-6 weeks after the resort acknowledges you as the new owner.  Hopefully MF for 2014 have been paid so you won't have to worry about getting that straightened out too.


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 31, 2014)

*VVP*

I just joined the club &  bought a VVParkway triennal on Ebay How long it will take to close is anyone's guess.


----------



## egg1701 (Jan 31, 2014)

Which resort there are about fifteen of them in there network?
Parkway?  Weston? Weston has three resorts.   I own the Mizner place


----------



## irish122970 (Feb 3, 2014)

I own at vvap Orlando and it finally closed yesterday meaning deed transfer, resort account setup, rci membership setup. This all took from time of purchase to time of use 75 days. I should say the paperwork got all messed up from the closing company and the resort so that added an extra 2 weeks. I would say that if all goes as planned it should be completed in about 60 days.


----------



## mlefferts (Feb 6, 2014)

irish122970 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased a deeded timeshare through ebay for annual usage of 74,000rci points with a MF of $768. Closing fees and all associated fees paid by seller and I was only responsible for winning bid ($11) and MF (2014) and rci  new member enrollment/point transfer ($222). I feel this is a good deal and if I could get some input that would be great. The question I have is what do I receive in the mail from the resort (ie. signed and finalized original copy of free and clear deed) and also what does rci send me in the mail (ie. members card or a book with all resorts etc.)
> 
> ...


Congrats! You found a decent trader at a great price. 



irish122970 said:


> Thanks, is there a formula on how I calculate my TPU on this TS that is worth 74,000 points in floating red weeks with MF of $768?


Some weeks are better as points, others are better left as weeks, but TPUs and points are completely separate. Read up more here on TUG- I have one week that is not great as points but is in TPUs, and another that is the reverse which I am considering "upgrading" to points or switching out of my portfolio when the right points one comes along. Either way, VV has around 25 resorts in network, and if one of them doesn't tickle your fancy you can still trade with the rest of RCI.



Smokatoke said:


> I like the price you paid, but points to MF could have been a little better. You are right at the threshold of a penny a point ratio which is considered standard for a good property. I own within Vacation Village as well but pay 700 for 98k in points. Consider yourself ahead of the game though since your investment is next to zero and you get vacations forever
> 
> Read here daily is my advice. I am almost one year in, on my 5th vacation with two more coming which is capped of by Maui. Wouldnt have figured it all out unless i had TUG.


+1
Whether you own a week or points, the wonderful folks here will help you learn to make the most of it!



AwayWeGo said:


> Maintenance fees are all the same.
> 
> Points values differ according to demand season (55*,*500 & 74*,*000 & 92*,*500).
> 
> ...


I was just there on trade week 52. From what I gather, almost all the buildings only have a & b units, the only ones with a & c units are 16/17 and possibly the new ones going up. Note: there are some a&b units on the corners of the buildings (unit 16X02 or 17X02, with X being the floor #) I was lucky enough to get a C unit. They are a mirror image of an A unit, except there is no stove/oven, just counter and a cabinet in it's place. There is a convection oven/microwave (over the range style) and hotplate, but the kitchen is the same size and layout of an A unit, as is the rest of the unit. I have to say I was very happy there! I'm not one for making complex meals while away, so a convection oven/microwave and hotplate was just fine with me, and I knew I was booking a partial kitchen when I booked. I was pleasantly surprised by the size of the unit  Buildings 16/17 (The U shaped set around the big pool) are very new and have nice finishes such as granite counters. I am not very good at the whole stars thing, so not the rizt carleton, but very nice with quality furnishings and finishes, moderately luxurious.




irish122970 said:


> I own at vvap Orlando and it finally closed yesterday meaning deed transfer, resort account setup, rci membership setup. This all took from time of purchase to time of use 75 days. I should say the paperwork got all messed up from the closing company and the resort so that added an extra 2 weeks. I would say that if all goes as planned it should be completed in about 60 days.



YAY! Now it's time to start planning  I'm glad it only took an extra 2 weeks.


----------



## Dandc3 (Feb 14, 2014)

*VVP*



mlefferts said:


> Congrats! You found a decent trader at a great price.
> 
> 
> Some weeks are better as points, others are better left as weeks, but TPUs and points are completely separate. Read up more here on TUG- I have one week that is not great as points but is in TPUs, and another that is the reverse which I am considering "upgrading" to points or switching out of my portfolio when the right points one comes along. Either way, VV has around 25 resorts in network, and if one of them doesn't tickle your fancy you can still trade with the rest of RCI.
> ...


How many VVP owner belong to TUG? Or what %?


----------

